# Goldfischnachwuchs



## Teichforum.info (16. Mai 2004)

Meine Goldfische sehen etwas dicker als letztes Jahr aus und sind die ganze zeit zwischen den Wasserpflanzen im ganz flachem unterwegs.

Wie kann ich den Fischlaich schützen,falls es zum ablaichen kommt??
Als Kinderstube für die jungen "Goldis" hätte ich ein paar kleine 120liter pflanzenteiche und ein 12liter Aquarium anzubieten.

Gehen andere Fische (z.b. Lauben,Goldfische,__ Shubunkin etc.) an den Laich???

Lorenz


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Mai 2004)

Hallo,
ja leider gehen andere Fisch sowie auch die Goldfische selber an den Laich, deshalb wäre es gut den laich zu schützen wen du sicher gehen willst das du Nachwuchs bekommst, es kommen zwar auch oft ein paar durch aber ich nehem sie wohl dieses Jahr auch raus wen es den in meinem Teich soweit kommt, würde mich schon freuen mal so ein paar kleine Goldis aufzuziehen.

gruß Tim


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Mai 2004)

Hallo Lorenz!

Auch wenn viele Fische den Laich fressen - es kommen doch immer genug hoch   

Ich hatte letztes Jahr 5 Goldis ( Shubunkins ) und 5 Koi in meinem Teich.
Dazu jede Menge Wasserbienen, Libellenlarven und __ Gelbrandkäfer.
Als ich die erste Babys entdeckte war ich noch seelig - aber als sich bei einem Teichwasserwechsel mehr als 200 Jungfische zeigten war ich schockiert!

Ich habe diese dann abgefischt, verschenkt und heuer die Goldfische ganz aus meinem Teich entfernt - eine Tante freute sich über die schönen Fische.


Drum überleg Dir gut, wieviele Fische Du Deinem Teich zumuten willst, sonst wirst Du das nächste mal beim Thread "Ein __ Barsch im Teich könnte mein Problem lösen..." mitschreiben   


lg, Manuela


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Mai 2004)

Mhh, dan werde ich wohl den Laich doch auch drinnen lassen wen es den welchen geben sollte.
Ich dachte das meine Goldis (9), __ Molche (ca.20) usw. den Laich so schnell weg haben das da keine große chance für die kleinen ist.

gruß Tim


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Juni 2004)

Hallo Tim.
Ich muss dich leider enttäuschen.

Trotz meines Überbesatzes an Fischen schaffen es die jungen Goldfische trotzdem zu überleben.
Erst am Wochenende hab ich wieder neue Schwärme entdeckt. Obwohl ich schon Zwergwelse in den Teich eingesetzt habe, die ja berüchtigte Bruträuber sein sollen.  :twisted: 

Bei mir sind aus einem guten Duzend Fischen mehrere hundert geworden. Sie sind eine richtige Plage. Sie fressen die Wasserpflanzen weg und versauen das Wasser.  


Viele Grüße, Gernot.


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Juni 2004)

Hallo zusammen   
so da ich gerade wieder hier auf meinen beitrag gestossen bin wollte ich mal meinen Goldfischnachwuchs vorstellen   
Ja, es war vor ein paar Wochen soweit und die ersten kleinen Goldis wuseln durch den Teich, die größten etwa 1,5 - 2,5 cm lang ( etwa 15) und dann noch einige kleine die nicht zählbar sind.
darüber hinaus war ich auch ganz verwundert das wir etwa 200 Kaulquappen im Teich haben obwohl ich immer dachte es gäbe in Fischteichen keine bzw. sie werden dan gefressen, aber unsere verstehen sich ganz gut mit den Goldis.
Bin mal gespannt wieviele Goldis dieses jahr durch kommen und ob es nur normal gefärbte oder auch Shubunkins gibt.

gruß Tim


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Juni 2004)

zum glück hab ich meine __ goldfisch muttertiere schon seit kletztem jahr draußen..und die hunderten kleinen goldis nun auch...und glücklicherweise auch schon alle jungrotfedern vom letzten jahr!   
jez kommen nur noch heurige jungrotfedern hoch! und um die kümmert sich der __ barsch, vielleicht tu ich auch noch einen sonnenbarsch rein..sowie die stippangel


----------

